# Brindle Inheritance.



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I have what i believe to be a dumb question. I'm fiddling with a small brindle side project, and even though I understand WHAT is happening, I guess I don't understand the fine HOW of how it is happening.

The original litter was tiger brindle buck, Avy/a, the doe was a^t/a. There were five babies. Two brindles, (one a tan) Two agoutis, and one black self ( :x ) 
The female agouti gave birth after being paired with a PE Black. her litter was black and brindle in BE and PE.

Now, I guess here is where I am having issues. The agouti doe is presumably A/a, BUT where did the vy go? (did my lil Punnet square) Would she be Avy/a and just be INCREDIBLY overmarked brindle to begin with?! She appears to be a really lovely agouti self!

I am thinking that I am just missing some integral bit of info on brindle inheritance. Anyone care to chime in?


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

NOW I know why I am so confused! AFRMA website told me that Avy is dominant over A! SO, just how could a brindle produce two agoutis when paired to to a recessive black mouse with no "A" gene? Am I really looking at two very dark brindles, and not true agoutis as I'd expected? These babies literally looked agouti from the day they furred, not a stripe in sight.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Does any one have any ideas for me? I understand that I may be missing something basic and that it might be a "Duh" sort of thing...I just can't figure this out alone, I guess.


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

Sounds like your Agouti is a Brindle, just overmarked to the extent she appears agouti. Am Brindle is so variable, it makes sense that if brindles can be so undermarked they are just a solid yellow mouse then they can also be so overmarked that they're a solid agouti.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Thank you M, i figured it must be, it's the only way! It's so odd that she looks so very much like a nice agouti.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

You'll probably see some really weird things happen when she moults.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

That's the thing ms, she has always always looked like an agouti!!!


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

I've had many a AM. Brindle that appeared agouti, its common.

Now you're Avy father could've been Avy/A BUT you wouldn't have gotten a self black out of him if that were the case.  Homozygous Brindles often appear a clear solid yellow/orange/red in color (with little to no striping) and are more likely to be obese if you haven't managed to separate the obesity gene in your line yet. A heterozygous Brindle can have anything from a full mock-agouti color to a nice striping pattern to an occasional sooty yellow looking mouse. Your Agouti looking ones will not be very likely to be obese, and can still produce some nice babies. The obesity is linked to the amount of yellowing in the coat.

Either way, American Brindles are very close to my heart, and I will always have them. They are a lot of fun to work with, and you may get surprises from time to time.

(And an undermarked Am. Brindle is NOT the same thing as a Recessive Yellow... the variety name alone should give that away. Recessive Yellow is caused by the e gene, and it is recessive. American Brindle or VIABLE Yellow is caused by the dominant A^vy gene - which you know, but in case others need to know).


----------

